# new pede (Scolopendra hardwickei )



## Steven

got a new addition to my scolopendra-collection,  
simply amazing specie tmo!!!

some pictures


----------



## Galapoheros

For some reason, I can't see the pics but, son of a effing diddly!  Rock on man!  That is my goal pede brotha!  Awesome.  Congrats!


----------



## Steven

strange, anyone else not seeing the pix either ? :?


----------



## bistrobob85

I SEE, I SEE, I SEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!

... and i want some . Congratulations on the really cool find!!!!

 phil.


----------



## sick4x4

that was insane man...the coloration on thoses are sick...


----------



## mindlessvw

very very cool man....i remember a while back seein' a pic of those...very awesome!


----------



## cacoseraph

you belgium devil!


----------



## swatc1h

Omg Chocolate Rain!!!1111!!!


----------



## ahas

That' s freaking awesome!  Very nice!  :clap:


----------



## Rydog

You must be the second person in teh entire world to own one??!! That is the most beautiful pede there is. I don't even want to know how much it cost.:clap: :clap:


----------



## beetleman

:clap: wow! i want i want! that is 1 awesome pede,gimmie now


----------



## Nikos

Indian stuff is always nice


----------



## driver

how large does this species get? i'm seriously keeping my eyes peeled now. i want one! is the care relatively easy? i'm not experienced with pedes and wouldn't want to take one if i couldn't adequately care for him, when there's others who could.


----------



## Gigas

driver, you will be lucky if you ever get your hands on this sp. very very hard to come by1


----------



## driver

Gigas said:


> driver, you will be lucky if you ever get your hands on this sp. very very hard to come by1


I expect that from what I've read, but if I saw one I come up I would jump on it in an instant. just curious what the care is like, if one did come up and i did happen to get it, i wouldn't want to be cutting someone else off from it should i not be prepared to care for it properly...


----------



## hazardy

*Hoax!! or Not!*

Well! Take a closer look at the pictures.. There is something fishy about it.. Seems like someone actualy took the marker and create those bads/ If you look at and count the segments towards the head I believed you can actually see it and count the total segments before the bands. I'm not a expert or anything like that but its just a E-pinion. Otherwise if you can come out with other pictures in the same species. Post it and lets compare!



pEACE!


----------



## bistrobob85

Oh yeah, that was obviously made by a marker . Hazardy, it is very hard to get a centipede to stay still to take a picture, imagine how it would be if you had to color it with a marker!!!! No offense but if someone is able to paint his centipede, it's a miracle anyways!!!! Hehe, a marker, that's a good one . 

 phil.


----------



## hazardy

bistrobob85 said:


> Oh yeah, that was obviously made by a marker . Hazardy, it is very hard to get a centipede to stay still to take a picture, imagine how it would be if you had to color it with a marker!!!! No offense but if someone is able to paint his centipede, it's a miracle anyways!!!! Hehe, a marker, that's a good one .
> 
> phil.


Hey Mr BistroBoB let me give you a hint! Go to Walmart, Target, or any store where you can buy a Compressed Gas Duster! =D . If  you havent try it here's your chance! Dont know if you have anyballs to do it :razz:  Pick up your specimen ( Centipede) place it in a plastic sealed bag for a few minutes. Using your Compressed Gas Duster! slowly press the trigger filling it with Gas and watch and see your Pede go to sleep stage, its not going to die you can do this if you wanted to clip the fangs or in this case paint  your centipede to make turn em to another Species! ;P 


PS> Don't tell me you believed in Alien? Perhaps! Illegal Alien..
PeaCE!


----------



## mindlessvw

marker? you have got to be kidding


----------



## Savvo

Talk about a great pede for Halloween display. Damn that thing is gorgeous.


One more thing... Could the chemicals in a permanent marker be harmful to a pede?


----------



## bistrobob85

hazardy said:


> PS> Don't tell me you believed in Alien? Perhaps! Illegal Alien..


Sorry, i only believe in legal Aliens and hybrids between unicorns and lobsters. And i also believe Steven's pede is not painted with a marker. You have to agree, that's a quite silly idea. 

 phil.


----------



## R.HENNING

Take a close look at the body plates, and the colored ( black ) legs !!!

I say marker !!!


----------



## bistrobob85

Well i have a centipede picture gallery in my computer of my favorite centipede species ( of which Sc.hardwickei is one ) and all the other sc.hardwickeis pics that i ever saw online looked pretty much like that one. 

The only difference must be in locales because i have some pics showing specimens with a black head, some with orange heads, some with black terminals, some with orange terminals and some with only partly black terminals. Some have half/half last legs too, so it seems like it is somewhat polymorphic, just like so many other centipede species. 

I really dont believe ANY serious member of this forum would paint his centipede. 

 phil.


----------



## R.HENNING

I don't think it's a question of a collector.
But rather a dealer !!!

Take a real close look at photo no.2 black body plates.


----------



## bistrobob85

I think it's called being jeallous, but that's ok . 

 phil.


----------



## R.HENNING

Not jealous just what i see .
Besides you don't know me !!!


----------



## Galapoheros

Haaa! that's what I think is so impressive about this species, people just can't believe it.  

It's my crappy dialup service Steven, I can finally see the pics.  That is awesome.


----------



## Rydog

WOW that was the most noobish thing i have heard yet, a marker?! That was just STUPID, enough said. Beautiful pede. I'm curious where u got it though?


----------



## R.HENNING

I can tell you are noobish i have seen people take hair dye and other color
altering stuff to pass cites, what are you talking about (16yrs. old hay)


----------



## hazardy

Alright! Let's stop for a moment and re-examine the photos. Hmmm, Ive checked and double checked again .. and again something is telling me that the photo's are fake.. Common people don't be a fool!!! This is not all about jealousy/ this is all about what I see in the photos!! Best view in CRT Monitor.. I know its stupid ! but people believed in it. SO.. its all up 2 you..


Peace!


----------



## Rydog

> I can tell you are noobish i have seen people take hair dye and other color
> altering stuff to pass cites, what are you talking about (16yrs. old hay)



What are you guys talking about, I mean the guy who got it is legitimate, he runs an entire website devoted to the centipede hobby, its really unlikely that he of all people would do that. You are correct in saying that people will do bizare things to alter the appearance of an animal. I bet you guys first saw P. metallica you thought it was a fake because it was so blue. Not all things in nature that are beautiful are like you think. Go to google and type in the scientific name of the centipede and you will see that they match perfectly. I think you are both jealous, the fact that he has one of the rarest pede on the market just gets to you and you think that it must be a fake since 1. its so rare. and 2. you in all your ignorance don't know a thing about it. You would think that with (50 years "hay") you would be a little more mature. Just for the record I wasn't insulting you initially.


----------



## 5deadlyvenoms

I'm no centipede expert but the banding and colouration of this animal is abnormal. The black and orange / brown banding is not totally symmetrical. After the first three black bands there is two o/b tergites, but it should be only one o/b band. And if you look carefully at a black tergite on photo two, the black colour doesn't extend totally forward to cover the entire tergite AND there is alittle bleed over of the black onto the following orange band. 
At first I thought this was an amazing pede but it does looks fishy, the banding symmetry is inconsistent!


----------



## funnylori

That is certainly for real! But, I'm no expert. Heck, I see them and I run... But, OH BOY IS IT BEAUTIFUL!!! Congratulations dude!

That is my favorite color-morph of the species so far. I love the terminal legs.


----------



## Mr. Mordax

Ok -- enough of the argument about whether it's a hoax or not.  For those of us who've been on the boards for a while, we know Steven is trustworthy and really has his stuff together (anyone here checked out his website lately?).  Saying that someone Sharpied a scolopendra centipede is ridiculous and insulting to the hobby.

Steven -- I'm insanely jealous of your beautiful specimen.  :drool:  I can only hope that it's a gravid female.



5deadlyvenoms said:


> I'm no centipede expert but the banding and colouration of this animal is abnormal.


If you're not an expert, how do you know it's abnormal?  Not every species out there looks "normal" to the average human eye.  I sure as hell think that horned baboon tarantulas look abnormal, but that doesn't mean I think they're a hoax.


----------



## Galapoheros

The black banding skipping that tergite is typical of the species.  The color bleeding over is common with pedes too.  Ha, Steven wouldn't make a joke out of this.  This is great!  Man, Steven is watching this and going, "hahahahahahaha..."  But I understand some people that haven't seen the species looking at it ang going "..no way!"


----------



## Mister Internet

Oh, for God's sake people... do a simple search on "Scolopendra hardwickei" or "Scolopendra hardwicki" on here or Google and you can see many pics of the exact same type.  But no, why would we want to do that before going off all half-cocked when that's so much more fun...  

hazardy, R. HENNING, welcome to the hobby, but please, know who you're speaking to and about before you go off like this... Steven's been a contributing member here for years, and is likely our most knowledgeable centipede resource... these are definitely a "Real species", and this is definitely its "real color".  I've attached a pic of one of my old S. heros "arizonensis" (banded form) so you can see that symmetry and "splotchiness" don't count for much.  Hope it helps you.

Steven, I am INSANELY jealous!  Congratulations on your new acquisition!  I have been waiting for these to pop up on someone list for years now... did you import yourself or find a contact?  No details necessary, just curious...


----------



## hazardy

Mister Internet said:


> Oh, for God's sake people... do a simple search on "Scolopendra hardwickei" or "Scolopendra hardwicki" on here or Google and you can see many pics of the exact same type.  But no, why would we want to do that before going off all half-cocked when that's so much more fun...
> 
> hazardy, R. HENNING, welcome to the hobby, but please, know who you're speaking to and about before you go off like this... Steven's been a contributing member here for years, and is likely our most knowledgeable centipede resource... these are definitely a "Real species", and this is definitely its "real color".  I've attached a pic of one of my old S. heros "arizonensis" (banded form) so you can see that symmetry and "splotchiness" don't count for much.  Hope it helps you.
> 
> Steven, I am INSANELY jealous!  Congratulations on your new acquisition!  I have been waiting for these to pop up on someone list for years now... did you import yourself or find a contact?  No details necessary, just curious...



Mr Internet!! ...." do a simple search on "Scolopendra hardwickei" or "Scolopendra hardwicki" on here or Google and you can see many pics of the exact same type " Im a little bit confused Sir! You show me a link where you can get same exact pictures then Ill go away!! Perhaps you owned your private search engine that I can use that will be nice  


PS> I'm not doubting Steve knowledge when its comes to Pedes! All am saying is that Im not convince on what Im seeing!!


----------



## Steven

thanx all,

i can understand the unbelief,
but i would say that really is a great compliment to this specie  

it's like Galapoheros said:


> This is great! Man, Steven is watching this and going, "hahahahahahaha..."


         yep correct :razz: 

@ hazardy:
check this topic 
the discussion about the banding was allready done some years ago:
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=14127&highlight=hardwicki
and otherwise you're always welcome to my place if you ever visit Belgium,
to see it for yourself.


----------



## Jürgen

Thats very great!!!!

awsome species.You are a very lucky guy!!!

Hope you have more of them and will breed them!!!

Congrats!

Best regards
Jürgen


----------



## Nikos

Thulsi-Rao, K.; Yadav, B. E.; Sudhakar, M.; Maqsood-Javed, S. M.; Siva-Rama-Krishna, I. (2005): A note on the tiger centipede Scolopendra hardwickei Newport from Nagarjuna Sagar Srisailam Tiger Reserve, Andhra Pradesh, India. - Bugs 'R' All 8 (1): 6.


this might be helpfull to non-believers


----------



## ANTHONY.T

Great pics, fabulous species :clap:


----------



## Mister Internet

hazardy said:


> Mr Internet!! ...." do a simple search on "Scolopendra hardwickei" or "Scolopendra hardwicki" on here or Google and you can see many pics of the exact same type " Im a little bit confused Sir! You show me a link where you can get same exact pictures then Ill go away!! Perhaps you owned your private search engine that I can use that will be nice


Sorry, I realize English isn't your first language... let me clarify.  Same exact TYPE means that there are other pictures out there depicting this centipede, with the same colorations.  I didn't mean to imply that there were lots of other exact SAME pictures.  I hope that's a bit clearer?  Besides, to od a quick search before saying that a long-time member here had posted "fake" photos should have been your responsibility... if you just type the names into Google, you can see for yourself.



hazardy said:


> PS> I'm not doubting Steve knowledge when its comes to Pedes! All am saying is that Im not convince on what Im seeing!!


Well, you've been around for barely two months and have been keeping pedes for about a month... Steven has been registered here for 4.5 years, and has kept dozens, if not hundreds, of specimens in that time.  All I'm saying is take 5 seconds and realize the source of the info in question.  If someone has been registered for 3 weeks and they post photos of a lime green pede with blue stripes, then the source might be considered dubious... in this case, considering the source should have alleviated any questions.


----------



## bistrobob85

We can also just choose to ignore the non-believers, specially since they chose not to listen... I can really imagine Steven sitting before his computer and laughing like crazy. Wow, i'd really have a good time to have people tell me my animals aren't real , i bet he is . 

Thanks for the intervention, mr.Internet, it's been quite a while since you've posted in this section ( or maybe i'm wrong? ). Good to see you're still around .   

 phil.


----------



## Mister Internet

bistrobob85 said:


> Thanks for the intervention, mr.Internet, it's been quite a while since you've posted in this section ( or maybe i'm wrong? ). Good to see you're still around .


No, it's definitely been awhile... my pede collection has dwindled to about 6 remaining.  There has been the requisite die-offs and a few of my pedes got a bad case of that as-yet-unidentified condition "mypedejustupanddieditis".  So, due to natural attrition and the fact that I haven't bought any new pedes for a couple of year now, means I haven't had a whole lot to say I guess.

I would buy 5 of these S. hardwickei if they went on sale in the States though, that I guarantee you...


----------



## R.HENNING

For everyones info been in the hobby for 30yrs.+

I don't care for smart **** comments !
(that is just the way i am)


----------



## hazardy

Folks,

       Let it go!!! Mr. 30+ Exp! LOLZ!! You have to respect what I and other think about the pictures! Same issues the last time it was posted back in 2003; I’m skeptical about it so what!? You going to cry?!     

peaCe!


----------



## R.HENNING

O K Fine!

Thanks :?

If it was posted in 2003, how can it be new in his collection in 2007???


----------



## Androctonus_bic

Steven, apart giving my opinion of this strange post when some people doubt of exitence of your pede ( ignorance:wall:  &  jelousi :8o ) I can't say to you another think that Congratulations!

You will be the people that enjoy keeping this pede, but me and all the friky parteners;P  here, are very glad with you, just for see your pictures of this unusual sp. Thanks man!

Cheers
Carles

P.D: If I'm happy because I see and I hount my first cingulata in the nature this week, you must be flying with your new pede...


----------



## Arachnomaniak

This thread definitely kept me entertained for about 15 mins 
Perhaps everyone in the world got together in a giant conspiracy and painted them all with black markers 

Absolutley beautiful pede!  I love the Halloween colours and those terminal legs are crazy!

Congrats on the rare addition!  Wish I could find one to add to my collection!


----------



## Arachnoboards

My goodness! When you cast your doubt (which you are entitled to), did you bother researching a little yourself or do you feel that it's for others to do?

While searching in this section using the keyword "hardwickei", I came across several threads on the subject. One in particular caught my interest more than the other one.

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=14127

Specifically *this post* and *this post*.

So unless you are going to travel there yourself to try and prove otherwise, I'm pretty sure this "conspiracy" is now a moot point. 

Now I'm certainly not a pede person, but I'll admit that this is one gorgeous pede. You are VERY lucky Steven and thank you for sharing.  :worship: 

Debby


----------



## mischaaussems

Besides the awesome coloration of this pede, Steven is an expert photographer. This brings out the coloration even better than a lot of crappy pictures we see with flat colours. The whole discussion about painted pedes is a laugh and that coming from people with more than 30 years experience. Keep the pics coming Steven. Nice addition to your collection


----------



## Randolph XX()

all hail to lord steven and this pede!!!


----------



## JonathanF

I noticed that all the _S. hardwickei_ have 2 near segments with the same color, on your pede both are orange.
On another pic the pede has 2 near black segments instead.

Do you know why? what makes the color vary? Location, sex etc..?


----------



## danread

Hi Steven,

It's been a while since i come by here, and the first thread i read is this! Nice one, that's the holy grail of pedes. :clap: 

I take it you just got the one?

Cheers,


----------



## Rydog

I just get tired of people who don't research the subject and then start bitching and complaining about something they don't know. Another thing that ticks me off is when people insult my inteligence just because I am 16 . There is a magical site called GOOGLE that has loads of exciting and places on it; if the people in doubt did a search on google AND arachnoboards we wouldn't be having this argument.


----------



## arachnocat

LOL! This is a great thread. I loved reading what a terrible fake this is and that someone colored it with a sharpie. 
I hope I come across a bug one day that causes such a commotion.
Sweet pede BTW


----------



## Arachnomaniak

I still wanna see the origional "doubter" catch a pede, hold it down and poke it with a marker


----------



## Rydog

I suppose if you had some clamps or some really big tweezers maybe then it would work but even catching it would be difficult.


----------



## atropos

*This should be a sticky*

Very nice present Steven :drool: 

Have seen the pictures on the Dutch Tarantula Society forum, Amerikanen blijven hilarisch, heel veel succes met je Scolopendra hardepikkie :worship: 

Haven't got any Scolo's but there are 2 I would get if I have the money, this one and Sc. gigantea

Greetings from a rainy Holland


----------



## ragnew

R.HENNING said:


> For everyones info been in the hobby for 30yrs.+
> 
> I don't care for smart **** comments !
> (that is just the way i am)


You've been in the hobby for over 30 years, yet you doubt this pedes existance? Hmmm, doesn't seem too terribly logical to me :? 

Great addition Steven, you're a very, very lucky man indeed! Here in the states, well, we can only dream!


----------



## abott

braVO!:clap:   thanks for sharing those pics.  and for all the haters


----------



## R.HENNING

I didn't doubt its existance ? only the markings !!!


----------



## ragnew

R.HENNING said:


> I didn't doubt its existance ? only the markings !!!


You doubted a pede with those markings existed. Is that better?


----------



## Ted

i colored my wife with a green marker this evening.


i loved the pics..wished i had one of those guys!


----------



## Rydog

I think that if you apologized and recanted your statements then everyone would get off of your case. The markings do almost look to good to be true but in this case well you don't have a case so just accept your defeat and move on.


----------



## Stylopidae

Rydog said:


> I think that if you apologized and recanted your statements then everyone would get off of your case. The markings do almost look to good to be true but in this case well you don't have a case so just accept your defeat and move on.


Oh, even more than that.

I mean, let's use some common sense. Would a centipede even survive if you colored it?

How are the colors on this any more hard to believe than those of cormocephalus species, any of the scolopendra heros subspecies or the malasian jewel?

There are many other centipedes with colors just as vivid as this one and nobody doubts their existance.

It's just someone being contrary for the sake of being contrary.

To the OP:

Do you have a breeding project in the works?

You better


----------



## edesign

i'm not going to read all of this...but did someone insinuate/accuse Steven of coloring a centipede? If so...that is just purely retarded  Seriously...use your head before you post idiotic comments such as that, especially if there is any inkling that you truly think he would do such a thing. :wall:

edit:



R.HENNING said:


> For everyones info been in the hobby for 30yrs.+


I've seen people who have been long time members of other hobbies who still didn't know their butt from a hole in the ground...so what is your point? :? Do your homework before opening your mouth...30+ years and I bet Steven could still run circles around your supposed "expertise" on 'pedes  (already seems to be proven actually...)

oh heck...one more edit for fun  R. HENNING...here's another pic of such a pede that a current member has for their avatar pic:
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/member.php?u=5392

I hope you don't have athlete's foot since your foot has to be in your mouth by now....it is one thing to say, "gee, I've never seen such a 'pede. Does anyone have any evidence of it being a real species" and another to say, "FAKE! OMG FAKE! LIKE...DUDE MUST HAVE COLORED IT WITH A MARKER! L33T FAX0RZ!!!111!!11!!!"


----------



## Rydog

EDIT: Yes TWO people did which is the funny part and one has been keeping pedes for 30+ years thats even more funny.

I think its time for more pics thats what I think. I am amazed at this pede its so beautiful. I think the common name should be the halloween pede just for its colors.


----------



## icefish

unbeliveable, it looks like a toy, amazing animal!!!
btw, where is it from?
thanks!!


----------



## Mister Internet

alright guys, we can cool it.  We want them to stay and learn, not get chased off... I think we made our point...


----------



## Galapoheros

I took the 30+ year comment that was thrown out as referring to experience with inverts in general, and not a concentration on centipedes.  Possibly taken a little out of context in the heat of the moment in defense(?), left for interpretation ...whatever, no big deal.  Hope y'all stick around, this was just another thread that was kind of funny.  Rock on!

Ed: ha, looks like we were in the same state of mind.


----------



## Rydog

Alright I'm done I just get defensive and then don't stop. I am sorry R. henning for insulting so much I am sure you are very competent with centipedes and T's. I am sorry and done with this thread.


----------



## Randolph XX()

Mister Internet said:


> Well, you've been around for barely two months and have been keeping pedes for about a month... Steven has been registered here for 4.5 years, and has kept dozens, if not hundreds, of specimens in that time.  All I'm saying is take 5 seconds and realize the source of the info in question.  If someone has been registered for 3 weeks and they post photos of a lime green pede with blue stripes, then the source might be considered dubious... in this case, considering the source should have alleviated any questions.



Since when judging people by how long they have been registered here?
I have no problem taking peoples doubts, i respect those who are members of flatearth.org.

and We have to have the courage to doubt everything....


----------



## Steven

allright, 
i'll try to answer the questions about Sc.hardwickei since talking and sharing opions about this specie was the initial intention of this topic  , not to show off or start debates like this.

now it's hard for me to find the pede-related questions and answer them properly in this 5 page mess :razz: but i'll give it a try:

but first to clear things up:
i got apologies trough e-mail and Pm, which i wasn't waiting for since i never felt insulted in the first place, i respect everyones opinion and like i said in a previous reply, these doubts really are a great compliment to this specie, YES, sc.hardwickei has "incredible/awsome/unreal/..." colors and markings !



Rydog said:


> You must be the second person in teh entire world to own one??!! That is the most beautiful pede there is. I don't even want to know how much it cost.:clap: :clap:


dunno, i think more people have this specie, only they don't post much on public forums, and i got it for free as a fact  


driver said:


> how large does this species get? is the care relatively easy?


i don't believe they can get larger then 20cm, my specimen is aprox 17cm orso. and i won't consider them an easy to take care specie.
they share the same mean attitude as subspinipes as far as i have experienced by now.


IHeartMantids said:


> I can only hope that it's a gravid female.


i also hope so, but i think is more likely a male, i'll explain in time.


jürgen said:


> Hope you have more of them and will breed them!!!


maybe later this year or next year when i have more specimen.  


JonathanF said:


> I noticed that all the _S. hardwickei_ have 2 near segments with the same color, on your pede both are orange.
> On another pic the pede has 2 near black segments instead.
> Do you know why? what makes the color vary? Location, sex etc..?


Hey Jonathan, i also wondered why, and at this point i don' t have an answer, my next goal is getting hardwickei from different areas of Southern India, and see if there's a line in the colorvariations, i've asked my contacts about the different colorforms but haven't got an answer yet.


danread said:


> Hi Steven,
> It's been a while since i come by here, and the first thread i read is this! Nice one, that's the holy grail of pedes. :clap:
> I take it you just got the one?


Yow Dan, indeed long time not hearing from you,
great to see a topic as this brings back the old centipede-freaks together  


Cheshire said:


> There are many other centipedes with colors just as vivid as this one and nobody doubts their existance.


yep totally agree, just a simple example are the Sc.heros with only the last segments and head colored black,... what's up with that ? :razz: 



Cheers,
Steven


----------



## cacoseraph

now i want to go get some food paint and do up a S. polymorpha in purple and blue

and i bet *i* COULD hold it down and paint it. hehehe



steven... do you tink the coloring could by sexually er, dichromatic (dimorphic, but dichromatic is more accurate, heh)

all my male Egyptian Emeralds have reddish legs, and no female does.  and i think i have only seen male tanzanian tigers that have black heads.  


i readily grant that my sample size is laughably small and i'm mostly just guessing


----------



## Sadistik

Not that hard to paint if you use co2 first, thanks for the tip guys:worship: 
I think it worked out quite well, I wonder how long it will last.

Scolopendra morsitans


----------



## Steven

That's just sooooooo wrong Matthijs  ,
using your red nailpolish when you could have done it better in Photohop 

ow yeah just a tip, only start at 1 end, don't start painting at both ends cause you'll end up like me, with 2 segments of the same color in the middle


----------



## cacoseraph

Steven said:


> ow yeah just a tip, only start at 1 end, don't start painting at both ends cause you'll end up like me, with 2 segments of the same color in the middle


ahahahhaha!

that's awesome. i did think you messed up there =P


----------



## beetleman

Sadistik said:


> Not that hard to paint if you use co2 first, thanks for the tip guys:worship:
> I think it worked out quite well, I wonder how long it will last.
> 
> Scolopendra morsitans


:drool: mmm scolopendra rainbowmidibus only 1 in the world! EXTREMELY RARE!!


----------



## Stylopidae

Steven said:


> yep totally agree, just a simple example are the Sc.heros with only the last segments and head colored black,... what's up with that ? :razz:
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> Steven


Oh you mean like this Scolopendra heros arizonensias? 







Or like this S.h. castaniceps?







Surely, these are both non-existant.

Why are the colors on this centipede so hard to believe?


----------



## 324r350

Cheshire said:


> Oh you mean like this Scolopendra heros arizonensias?


I remember that bug. They told us the purpose of the adaptation is that a predator can't determine which is the head.
Any idea where to get them other than wild?


----------



## Stylopidae

324r350 said:


> I remember that bug. They told us the purpose of the adaptation is that a predator can't determine which is the head.
> Any idea where to get them other than wild?



I've been looking for some myself. There's a few sites which sell them for $80, but I can't remember who they are.

I'm working on getting a breeding group (fingers crossed), but that looks to be a very slow process right now.


----------



## szappan

Steven said:


> got a new addition to my scolopendra-collection,
> simply amazing specie tmo!!!


BIG CONGRATULATIONS Steven!  It's gorgeous!  :drool: :drool: :drool: 
As it's been mentioned on this thread, you've contributed so much to this community, I think you receiving a sc. hardwickei is payback for all the good karma. :clap: :clap: :clap: 

Just one question and one request...
From previous threads and photos, I got the impression that it was more of a tropical species. But judging from your substrate, is this wrong?  Is it in fact more of an arid species?

And my request – is there any way you could post a video of it for us?   
The only reason I ask is because most of us haven't had the luck to see one moving around, just still photos!  Not doing anything special, just the usual scolopendra business would be GREATLY appreciated!

Again, sincerest congratulations!  :worship:
And all the best!


----------



## 324r350

Cheshire said:


> I've been looking for some myself. There's a few sites which sell them for $80, but I can't remember who they are.
> 
> I'm working on getting a breeding group (fingers crossed), but that looks to be a very slow process right now.


Please let me know if that works out. Thats one of the centipedes that I would like to get. I might go try to wild collect one day


----------



## fatbloke

Steven

stunning pede 
as for your collection it never stops amazin me

john


----------



## Ralph

Very nice pedes you made!!!well done

see from the 2nd pix of your new production....the blue ring is a little out of the range.....modify it soon!!it would be nicer!!LOL
congrats!


----------



## bistrobob85

Sadistik said:


> Not that hard to paint if you use co2 first, thanks for the tip guys:worship:
> I think it worked out quite well, I wonder how long it will last.
> 
> Scolopendra morsitans


Hey Sadistik, please keep us updated on how your painted centipede does... I wonder if it'll have any ill effects on it... 

The new debate today : To paint, or not to paint your centipede...

I'm personnally not planning on ever trying, i love my centipedes all plain and mean and wild . 

 phil.


----------



## Androctonus_bic

Giving apart the pinted Ethmostigmus...:wall: 

For me, apart of the irregular coloration of the tergites of S. hardwickei, the ting that had surprised to me more is the pleura coloration. The pleura is also pinted in this pede following the marks of the terguites! I think ( maybe it is not correct) this pede is the only sp. that have bicolor pleura! 

But what happend with sternites? Are all they regular in coloration or follow the tergites and sternites coloration?

In other hand, I didn't know this pede comes from desertic region, I thought S. hardwickei comes from of the same forest than Poecilotheria genus... ( Nevermore you'll go to bed, without learn another thing more )

And what to say about of the terminal legs. It rocks!

Can ya tell the special marks of this sp. apart of the coloration? spines etc?

Another think that is couriuos is that I never see two hardwikcei whit the same coloration....

Cheers
Carles


----------



## Greg Pelka

Steven I hate You !!!
You're thy most lucky guy in the world!!! 
If You won't breed this specie I'm going to get to Belgium and kick Your ass
It's the most amazing specie I've ever seen, good luck with it
And please more photos, more photos! )

Best regards
Greg


----------



## Selenops

Steven said:


> got a new addition to my scolopendra-collection,
> simply amazing specie tmo!!!
> 
> some pictures


Man, Stephen have you ever gone under the alias of Keyser Soze or something? J/J

That is the most beautiful  pede I have ever seen and can forsee this thing as an extra in the next Timothy Burton film no joking.


----------



## wayne the pain

Wow, thats an amazing animal. congratulations Steven.hope you and your pedes are doing great.

 Hello to everyone else, its been a hell of a long time since being on here.


----------



## PhilK

Sorry for posting so late
But a few questions...
A) what is this pede?
B) where is it from?
C) why is it so rare?


----------



## bengerno

PhilK said:


> Sorry for posting so late
> But a few questions...
> A) what is this pede?
> B) where is it from?
> C) why is it so rare?


Hi,

A) The name is in the name of the thread...Scolopendra hardwickei 
B) India.... try searching by useing the name of the scolo, and you will find plenty of infos.
C) Search again and you will find the answer ..maybe in this thread


----------



## PhilK

Seems in all that time you told me to search, you could've just told me! But search away I will! (And I only noticed the name of the sp. in the thread after I posted haha sorry)


----------



## Kevin_Davies

Very nice Centipede, Ive noticed quite a few South Indian inverts show up for sale recently, so hopefully more of these will be available.


----------



## kimjonga

Wow it's so very interesting and beautiful!~:clap: :clap:


----------



## Steven

wayne the pain said:


> Wow, thats an amazing animal. congratulations Steven.hope you and your pedes are doing great.
> Hello to everyone else, its been a hell of a long time since being on here.


Hey Wayne, been a very long time indeed,
all going well around here, hope the same for you  .

@Phil and others  
just some pictures of hardwickei again and a small update,
been able to get a Black-headed hardwickei but it arrived dead   ,
it had decided to molt during the trip. :wall: 

Also been mailing about the black and red headed colorform with Indian myriapodologist. It seems both colorforms occur in the same area, the black headed i was send, came from the same town as the red head, maybe a case of external sexual dimorphisme ??? But you can never trust on colors with centipedes   anyway hope to get a black headed alive here to try some mating attemps.


----------



## bistrobob85

Nice pics, as always, but i'd like to ask you, what's the substrate? On the first pics it looks like earth and on the last one it looks like a mix of clay, sand and stones... I have to say i find the black tip of the terminals very sexy, like some sexy stockings, that has to be a female . 

 phil.


----------



## R.HENNING

Steven.

Thanks for the update and the photos!!!


----------



## RottweilExpress

Not to wake the debate again, but MAN DOES THAT LOOK LIKE A CLUMSY PAINTJOB!  

Lovely pede anyways, and yeah the substrate looks really cool.


----------



## bengerno

Hey Steven,

Sorry for your loss!   I can`t wait to see the other colormorphs.  
Do you have any habitat pictures/info?


----------



## Black Widow88

bistrobob85 said:


> I SEE, I SEE, I SEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!
> 
> ... and i want some . Congratulations on the really cool find!!!!
> 
> phil.


Amen

Black Widow88


----------



## Scolopendra777

A Golden Wonder


----------



## cjm1991

Wow I need one of these..:drool: :drool: :drool:


----------



## Quixtar

cjm1991 said:


> Wow I need one of these..:drool: :drool: :drool:


This is rarer than S. gigantea. Good luck.


----------



## cjm1991

Quixtar said:


> This is rarer than S. gigantea. Good luck.


Yeah I think I have actually seem some for sale and they were gone the day they came out. Kinda reminds me of heros heros davis mountain form. I could buy a 5'' one of those for $100 and it looks just as cool IMO.
http://i228.photobucket.com/albums/ee219/crotaline/IMG_1184.jpg


----------



## Black Widow88

Damn you all for killing me! 

Those are beauties. Now how poisonous are these? I need to know for the future because when I move out when I'm 18 I'm getting these.

I don't care how rare they are, I won't rest until I find one.

Black Widow88


----------



## cjm1991

Black Widow88 said:


> Damn you all for killing me!
> 
> Those are beauties. Now how poisonous are these? I need to know for the future because when I move out when I'm 18 I'm getting these.
> 
> I don't care how rare they are, I won't rest until I find one.
> 
> Black Widow88


Well there isnt a pede out there that is deadly unless you are allergic to it. I think there are one or 2 reported deaths but they were probably after effects or allergic reactions. And like I was told, good luck. Check out the pede in the link I provided that looks somewhat like it. PM me if you are interested in one.


----------



## Black Widow88

Good to know!

And yes I'm interested but my mother would kill me if she found one on her doorstep....that's why my 18th b-day is something I'm looking forward too but I don't wanna rush it ya know?

I wanna LIVE in freedom before responsibility comes my way. Hopefully I'll get lucky by the time I'm 18. I wonder if there's a way you can find out if you're allergic to centipede bites without getting bitten?

I heard you can do that with bee stings so I was wondering if you could do that with the 'pedes.

Black Widow88


----------



## cjm1991

Well you shouldnt have to worry about getting bit if you know how to properly keep them. These are not beginner pede's really.. Id suggest a S. Polymorpha or S.hero's cast. And im not to sure if you can be tested.


----------



## peterbourbon

cjm1991 said:


> Id suggest a S. Polymorpha or S.hero's cast. And im not to sure if you can be tested.


Hey, 

I heard Sc. heros have a nasty poison compared to most of the other pedes (except Sc. subspinipes of course...).
I just wondered if someone got bitten by heros and can tell something about it.

Regards
Turgut


----------



## ranchulas

Very nice pede!!!!!! Love it


----------



## cjm1991

I have been biten by a 6'' S.Heros Castaneceips. On a level of 1-10 I would give it a 7 for pain. I have been biten by Subspinipes also so I know what 10 feels like on that chart. But they are not very likely to bite. I push mine to the limits and then get bit, but I think its fun testing them. You would be suprised how hard it really is to get bit by some pedes.


----------



## Mr. Mordax

Did anyone else notice that the last relevant post in this thread is almost a year old?  :? 

BW88, you'd have an easier time adding a Leprechaun to your collection than the species in question.

As far as venom goes, with most types more exposures = more sensitivity.  I'm not aware of any recorded instances of allergic reactions to centipede venom (although it's quite common among bee and wasp victims).  Of the two centipede-related deaths I'm aware of, one was a little girl bit on the face in Vietnam, and the other was clearly due to the bite becoming infected.

Oh, and no centipedes are poisonous that I'm aware of (thought many millipedes are) -- however, most if not all species are venomous.


----------



## Steven

IHeartMantids said:


> Did anyone else notice that the last relevant post in this thread is almost a year old?  :?


yeah I did  

to give a little update,
i thought this was the biggest hardwickei i've seen but the last year i got 2 more specimen which were bigger, 21cm and 23 cm BL
the 21cm BL ones you can see here:
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=130255&highlight=hardwickei

when i have some time i'll post pix of the biggest one 

about their bites, well haven't tested it yet, cause i think it can be quite a bad experience, judging on their colors.


----------



## bistrobob85

Steven said:


> i think it can be quite a bad experience, judging on their colors.


Did you just say that ?!?!

 phil.


----------



## Steven

bistrobob85 said:


> Did you just say that ?!?!
> phil.


LOL hehehehe  




must be the alcohol


----------



## Scolopendra777

That pede is a nice one were u get um from


----------



## Black Widow88

Now you see I didn't know that.

Thank you. 

Black Widow88


----------



## HorridumAngeli

*we will see*

I am going to import some of these soon so I guess we will see first hand how they look!!!!
Steve

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KyuZo

HorridumAngeli said:


> I am going to import some of these soon so I guess we will see first hand how they look!!!!
> Steve


nice! I keep us posted on this


----------

